# Grandis paly frags



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello Fellow Reefers:

Have 2 X Grandis paly frags for sale.

One frag has about 3 or 4 paly and the other has about 8-10.

Asking for $ 5 each paly. Let me know if there is any interest.

Neil
Mississauga
647-917 0925


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Pictures would benefit your sale.


----------

